

LXD crushes KVM in density and speed - rbanffy
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/18/lxd-crushes-kvm-in-density-and-speed

======
jamescun
This is an apples to oranges comparison.

I expect to see this type of comparison on a personal blog, but not from
canonical itself.

~~~
bsg75
For those not overly familiar with either, can you define how the comparison
is on dissimilar things?

~~~
FlyingAvatar
LXD is a container service that creates Linux-only isolated spaces running
under the the same (shared) kernel.

KVM is full OS-level virtualization.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
I would have preferred comparing LXC vs LXD vs OpenVZ vs Docker.

------
breakingcups
In other news, bicycle crushes car in weight and cost.

